# Seeding alfalfa with a ryegrass



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey all, i'm a new guy here. Just found this site yesterday and I am impressed for sure! I'm wondering if someone can help me with some tips on seeding alfalfa with ryegrass. I usually seed with oats, but with dwindling numbers of sheep, Dad doesnt need that anymore, so I'm looking for something just for cover and tonnage. Just looking for any info you can give. Thanks!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome stack em up,

I've been useing annual ryegrass for cover crop for about 15 yrs.Works well for me.I put on 8-10 lbs and mix in any other grass seed like porchardgrass in the large box on drill.And alfalfa in its own box.Some guys do go lighter rate of ryegrass feeling it gives the alfalfa a better chance to get started.Well it lets broadleaf weeds threw more also.I've tryed it up to 20 lbs.

I'm not far from you maybe 70 miles.I use and sell Lonestar Annual Ryegrass and its reasonably priced @ $1.00 per lb

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/products/forage-legumes-and-grasses/lonestar/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you! I'll be giving you a ring in a couple days for some seed. What kind of fertilizer does it require?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Thank you! I'll be giving you a ring in a couple days for some seed. What kind of fertilizer does it require?


I add 60 lbs of N with the P&K..Work it in before I plant.It reponds well to N.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ryegrass should work well for a companion seeding with alfalfa in your area. Annual or Italian Ryegrass @ 5-10 lbs per acre should work well. I and my customers have used both successfully. I tend to lean towards the lower end seeding rate and Italian Ryegrass, but most of my customers prefer the 7-10 lb range of Annual Ryegrass.
Annual ryegrass (ARG) will act a lot like oats as far as growth pattern, but most will have some regrowth. At $0.80 per lb for Hercules annual ryegrass cost is $4.00-$8.00/acre. Many times ARG will produce seed resulting in a volunteer crop the next year. http://www2.barenbru...cules&country=0
Italian ryegrass (IRG) will act more like winter wheat or winter cereal rye when spring planted, but with much better heat tolerance and summer survival. Very few, if any seed heads, will be seen the seeding year and fall growth will be strong. In your environment it is likely to survive the winter, and act like an ARG the second year, possibly reseeding for growth the third year. At $1.40/lb for Green Spirit Blend , cost is $7.00-$14.00 per acre. Be very careful on IRG selection, as many varieties advertised as IRG only have some IRG genetics and may act more like an ARG, or are heavily contaminated with ARG. I have sold and planted 7-8 varieties over the years and only Green Spirit Blend has proven to consistantly given true IRG results . http://www2.barenbru...pirit&country=0


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Another stupid question. Is it possible to spray atrazine on it to keep thistles out? Im sure no one else has thistles...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Another stupid question. Is it possible to spray atrazine on it to keep thistles out? Im sure no one else has thistles...


That would be a NO NO


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not really up on my chemicals but after googling your question about atrazine, atrazine affects broadleaf in a bad way. Matter-of-fact atrazine carry over was a concern when deciding to plant a 17 acre field, hopefully within the next month, with alfalfa, orchard grass and Barenburg Green Spirit Italian Rye grass as a cover crop. The guy that farmed for me the last 10 years is extremely knowledgable in farming practices raised the question whether or not there would be atrazine carryover.

Here's a link that might be helpful with your question: ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/KS/Outgoing/Web_Files/Technical_Resources/tech_notes/ecs/agr41att.pdf


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I add 60 lbs of N with the P&K..Work it in before I plant.It reponds well to N.


Here in central Pa we plant Marsall Rye grass (without alfalfa) for a large dairy farm with our notill drill in late march @ 10 to 12 # ... if the weather is right In 2 to 3 weeks the rye grass is 6 to 8 inches tall and as thick as carpet I cant Imagine a little seedling of alfalfa could grow under that mat . But keep me informed we are always looking for ways to improve forage production.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I've tried it at 20# its as thick as hair on a dog a probably to much seeding presure on the alfalfa.But I still got a good stand._
_Tried it at 4# and it does give more room for the alfalfa to come,but also weeds,waterhemp!_
_At 8-10 lbs its thick enough to hold weeds back without a chemical._

_One yr we seeded with out fertilizing.Elevator was out so decided to seed and come back after 1st cutting with the fertilizer.Got about 1/2 the tonnage of ryegrass.So if a guy was concerned about smothering the alfalfa he could just put p&K down and skip the N.With the price of N now that might not be a bad idea,but I'm always after the tonnage._

_A guy needs to get it baled off asap.Cut it high,wide swaths,I layout a 11' wide swath with 13' cutter.Then i usually rake it twice to get it dry.A tedder would be nicer._

_A dairy here chops it fairly early and it makes dairy quality feed._


----------

